# Vuelta XRP Team SL wheelset



## Steve-a-Reno (Aug 15, 2003)

Anyone have anything good or bad to say about these? Durability?

Nothing in the review section that I can find. 

Anyone?






Bueler?


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

...Bueler?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

type "Vuelta XRP" in the search this forum toolbox under "wheels and tires" forum and you'll see a whole lot of comments about this wheelset.


----------

